# English translation



## polerz (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey I dont know if anyone on this forum can help me, but its worth a shot:

I was recently in thailand (phi phi island) and lost some belongings whilst I was over there. I went to the police and they wrote me a police report dictating what had happened and the belongings that I had lost (so I think).

I need help translating the police report to english as I want to know what they wrote. There were massive language barriers between myself and the police officers on duty as I do not speak thai and they could hardly speak english.

I want to make sure that what's written on the police report is an accurate account of what happened.

I have attached a JPEG version of the police report to this post. 

If anyone can help me translate the thai bits of it to english, I'd very much appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## JustChris (Jun 4, 2009)

I'd like to help you but it's to blurry for me to read.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

Ditto, can't make it out, tried zooming in but the quality of the image isn't good enough.


----------



## JustChris (Jun 4, 2009)

If you can give me something more clear I would be happy to translate it for you.


----------

